# Florida Hot Spots ADD Your Fav



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Trying to get a update together to add to the Hot Spot List.

If you have one thats not on the list post it here with info such as Address, Phone Numbers, Links if it is a Pier or Beach and directions if possible. Dont give up your fav honey hole but some places that you know of that have given you results in the past and maybe give someone those possible results in the future. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*any*

canal that has gators & PEACOCK bass  m m mm mm


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I guess no one wants to give up the honey holes even inawe.


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Hey Koz,

I'm moving to Indialantic in 2 weeks and I'm looking for some local spots. Where are the local honey holes? Is that pier under the Eau Gallie causeway any good?

Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

When I lived there (west Coast), liked fishing the West end of the Barge Canal (just north of Crystal River), but not sure it's still accessible. 

South of Crystal River, head west on W. Ozello Trail....if ya like crabs and sail cats, turn left on John Brown Dr., and check out the small public pier, might run into a spec or Red. Back on Ozello Trail, the overpasses can be good for Flounder, just fish the channel edges. Keep going West, stop at the "Winches Brew" for a cold one, and get a cup of Seafood Chowder (The Best), keep going West, you come to a causeway. A lot of people fish here, and it's hit or miss(Reds, Specks, Flounder). You're best bet is to get your feet wet, wading the southwest inlet for Sheepshead, have seen some mighty impressive stringers come from there. Keep going till you get to the stopsign, take right, and go to the end at the old (closed) motel, and boat landing. Not much for fishing unless ya got a canoe or a yak, but at night is some "very" good shrimping, wading with a headlamp, just don't tell anyone


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*Another Island Bound Angler Joins US*

Hey Mullet Wrangler welcome to the Island in 2 weeks. 
Have never fished the cat walk at Eau Gallie causeway. But I plan on checking it out soon just ta see what might be going on there. Have never heard of any catches being reported from there but you never know. From what I have heard the catwalk is about 180 ft long. The only thing I can think of at the cause way spot would be Boat traffic. Good or bad I will check it out this weekend.
As far as hitting the surf I like to go south of Indialantic because of the beach renourishment project they did here this past year.
Totally messed up my spot just out my back door since they did it.
Haven't caught any wall hangers since. Any where on the beach from Spessard Holland North Beach Park to Bonsteel Park are good spots because the troughs are right there not very far out at high tide. And the toothy critters among othe favorites just love to hang out in the ambush mode and wait for there chance .
Another spot is the "Shark Pit" just after Coconut Point Park after you go past publix 1/4 mile look on the beach side for parking spots don't go back into the sand unless you have 4WD. Nice trough there. And don't forget the Inlet . The jetty that they were working on is reopening soon.

http://www.flausa.com/interests/beaches/cocoabeaches.php

wizardude
Thanks for the tips we will not tell a soul.  
Good Luck


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Thanks for the info, Koz. I'll be between Canova Beach Park and Paradise Beach Park so it looks like I'll be heading south to fish. My brother-in-law checked out the causeway spot and he said he caught some trout there. And he also hooked a 4' shark before he got cut off on the pilings. Looks like the causeway is more of a night spot. Supposedly some decent black drum can be found there.

I'm looking forward to checking 'em all out soon! 

- Mullet Wrangler


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*Thanks for the tip Mullet Wrangler*

Cool sounds like the toothy critters like it there also may have to pay them a visit.


----------



## Sewer Rat (Mar 30, 2003)

When I lived in Jax, I really liked Villano Beach..... I could fish and the family could play on the beach/surf...

When I was working on Sanibel Island, I had good luck with the causeway there, as well as a beach (for wade fishing) that was between the Sanibel Causeway and Ft. Myers Beach.... Can't remember the name of it, but the access road was across from the outlet mall just before the Sanibel Causeway...

Still lookin fer that "hotspot" here in Naples/Marco area


----------

